# The ARP Psalter with Bible Songs: An Initial Review



## sastark (Jun 27, 2011)

I have posted an initial review of the new _The ARP Psalter with Bible Songs_ at The Ruling Elder. Overall, I think this is a good work and pray that it will be used to reinvigorate the singing of Psalms in the ARP and beyond. Read the review, here:

The Ruling Elder: The ARP Psalter with Bible Songs: An Initial Review


----------



## sastark (Jun 29, 2011)

The Aquila Report reprinted my review today! See it here: The ARP Psalter with Bible Songs: An Initial Review


----------

